# Fairrieanum ‘Geishas of Japan’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

These first blooms came from the Tokyo Dome show in February of this year, the last international show I attended and judged at. They are from Japanese breeding. Will do measurements when fully expanded in a week. 

I find the markings very clear against a white background. I had hoped for more reds in the dorsal though. Petals also twists far back. Two of three have opened. Maybe the third might be red ! Size will get larger on stronger plants. Still love the oriental curving ‘Pagoda’ look to these.

Just to be clear that I’m not complaining lol. I’m happy to be able to keep these alive, let alone to bloom them! They are not the easiest to keep happy. Lots of water and never dry out. Cool winter nights too.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Nov 7, 2020)

It is beautiful!! Does it need high light level? I have a one fan seedling from Orchid Inns. Wonder if it will spike in the single fan.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2020)

not bad. Where did they come from?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> It is beautiful!! Does it need high light level? I have a one fan seedling from Orchid Inns. Wonder if it will spike in the single fan.


Yes it can bloom from one fan, but may weaken plant. These ladies are 3 fans or more. Likes medium light (little less than cattleya, more than phals at 1800 fc).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

Tet


Ozpaph said:


> not bad. Where did they come from?


From Dome vendor but Tetsu breeding.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Nov 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes it can bloom from one fan, but may weaken plant. These ladies are 3 fans or more. Likes medium light (little more than cattleya, less than phals at 1800 fc).


do you mean "little less than cattleya, more than phals"?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> do you mean "little less than cattleya, more than phals"?


Ooops yes that’s what I meant lol
I will edit to correct.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 7, 2020)

Very nice, Leslie, one of my favorite Paphs. I'd like to see more breeding with this, it seems very dominate in both shape and color.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow that's incredible. I love the texture of this bloom. I wonder how it would fare where I live; it's very cold and dark here, and I have to really work at maintaining heat and light for my paphs.


----------



## John M (Nov 7, 2020)

A beautiful clone!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 8, 2020)

These are lovely ones Leslie. You said all...so theres nothing left to say than this.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 8, 2020)

Lovely examples of my favorite slipper orchid. Well done, sir!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks again everyone for liking this.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2020)

Gorgeous, Leslie! The 2nd one my absolute fav of the two. Keep us posted!

Ps. Kudos for flowering this delicate species, that I so far only succeeded in topping off!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks Jens... what does ‘topping off’ mean?


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry, wrong idiom: I meant 'put an end to', 'kill', 'extinguish' etc.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

Ahhhhh ‘wiped’ out... they really like cooler (13-15C night) temperatures in winter (warm summers ok in low light but wet like phals) and evenly moist in dry indoors environment (not soggy, so use lots of airy perlite or inorganics to prevent strangling roots). They grow next to the charlesworthiis under the same conditions.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They grow next to the charlesworthiis under the same conditions.



thanx for that part.... my fairies grow great, not so sure about my charlesworthii's yet... i may have to move them....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

I was given this wise advice from HRH Queen of Fairrieanums herself, Theresa Hill. Never let them dry!


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> These first blooms came from the Tokyo Dome show in February of this year, the last international show I attended and judged at. They are from Japanese breeding. Will do measurements when fully expanded in a week.
> 
> I find the markings very clear against a white background. I had hoped for more reds in the dorsal though. Petals also twists far back. Two of three have opened. Maybe the third might be red ! Size will get larger on stronger plants. Still love the oriental curving ‘Pagoda’ look to these.
> 
> ...


This is really a sassy thing with a handlebar mustache!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

Now that you described it that way, I’m thinking of Harleys now lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2020)

Believe it or not, the flowers are still fresh and even grew a little over the last few weeks! Looks fuller now.

Update photos with new camera and (eerie) closeups today:


----------



## Don I (Dec 29, 2020)

They're vey nice. 
Don


----------



## Guldal (Dec 29, 2020)

Your new camera is really a delight, Leslie ...razor sharp details! Although, I can't decide whether I actually want to get _that_ close to the fairrie? 
However, had I been a fly or some other insectoid polinator, I would probably have fallen madly i love with those dark, dark eyes with the heavy eyelids and the seductive, green eyeshadow!


----------



## troy (Dec 29, 2020)

dave sarkowsky had a bunch of these a while back...reminds me of christmas candy looking at it from a distance....such a great flower!! is it flies that pollinate this one?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 29, 2020)

troy said:


> dave sarkowsky had a bunch of these a while back...reminds me of christmas candy looking at it from a distance....such a great flower!! is it flies that pollinate this one?


I don't know the pollinator, hence the expression 'fly or some other insectoid pollinator'


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Your new camera is really a delight, Leslie ...razor sharp details! Although, I can't decide whether I actually want to get _that_ close to the fairrie?
> However, had I been a fly or some other insectoid polinator, I would probably have fallen madly i love with those dark, dark eyes with the heavy eyelids and the seductive, green eyeshadow!


It is quite a micro world we rarely see in the perspective of the pollinator, which I think is a fly of sorts. 

With so many colors, hairs and 'party flavors', the pollinators must be dizzy from the visual feast, falling into the flower's trap of rapture or death. It's like going into a night club with promise of fun and dates, and getting trap in a maze where you may not come out alive. Quite a macabre genus!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 29, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Your new camera is really a delight, Leslie ...razor sharp details! Although, I can't decide whether I actually want to get _that_ close to the fairrie?
> However, had I been a fly or some other insectoid polinator, I would probably have fallen madly i love with those dark, dark eyes with the heavy eyelids and the seductive, green eyeshadow!


You have such a way with words to describe such a beautiful flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

Update on this one bloom. It has been opened since November 7th, almost 12 weeks ago!! I'm surprised they can last this long! Who knew? The other one lasted 8 weeks.


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2021)

Gorgeous


----------



## musa (Jan 24, 2021)

Stunning!
I guess lower temps help to prolong flowering.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 24, 2021)

Still gorgeous after all these weeks! Great close-up, mr. DeMille!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2021)

Wonderful. Will love to see how much longer she goes.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes me too. I wonder if she will pass 4 months?


----------



## Rockbend (Jan 24, 2021)

My longest lasting Paph. flower was a P. fairrieanum that started in early December and finally crashed in mid-March. Hasn't done that since, I guess conditions were perfect for flower longevity that year!


----------

